# Arresting Images



## mish (Oct 16, 2005)

What will those shutterbugs think of next?! (Some are smiling  )

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/index.html#theLinks


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow!  This was neat Mish...but I must live quite an isolated life...there were only about 10 names I even recognized!  lol....oh well....by the looks of these photos...I'm glad I didn't know more of them!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 16, 2005)

The one of Wynonna Judd gets me!!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 16, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> (Some are smiling  )


 I can never get enough of the one of *Bill Gates*


----------



## mish (Oct 16, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> I can never get enough of the one of *Bill Gates*


 
That one made me laugh too.  Only because he looks sooo happy.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 16, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> That one made me laugh too. Only because he looks sooo happy.


I like it because it makes him seem so much like the "common [criminal] man" instead of the richest dude in America!!! (Call it Bill's moment of humilty before the billions flooded in )


----------



## kadesma (Oct 16, 2005)

All that money, and fame. I use to think I wanted to be rich..I'm glad I am who and what I am, not so rich in money, but, in family and friends and my kids and grandkids..I wouldn't change that with any of the people on that arrested images list!!!



kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 17, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> All that money, and fame. I use to think I wanted to be rich..I'm glad I am who and what I am, not so rich in money, but, in family and friends and my kids and grandkids..I wouldn't change that with any of the people on that arrested images list!!!kadesma


That's an awesome and uplifting attitude Kadesma!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks IC, 

I feel sorry for those people, they seem so sad!
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Oct 17, 2005)

If it were me.. there would be no smiles.  I'd be crying my eyes out and hiding my face in shame.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 17, 2005)

pdswife said:
			
		

> If it were me.. there would be no smiles. I'd be crying my eyes out and hiding my face in shame.


It would never be you or me Pds, we aren't that desperate...We are lucky we have love, friends, family, grandkids, and DC 
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Oct 17, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> It would never be you or me Pds, we aren't that desperate...We are lucky we have love, friends, family, grandkids, and DC
> kadesma



That is very true.  
Life is good.


----------

